# My New Adirondack Humidor



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

So I got my new Adirondack humidor from cigarbid and I thought I would share a few pics with you guys. This is my first experience with heartfelt beads too. I have the 65's. I put the sticks in about 3 hours ago and we are hovering at 62. I'm going to let it sit overnight and see where we are in the AM. Anyways, I'm very happy with the new box. At some point I'd like to build a wineador but not yet. It needs some organization but I have about 20 cigars on the way so I figured I would wait until those got here to organize and move between this and my other 50ct box.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice looking!!! Mind me asking what you paid?


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I love the finish on that humidor! Great sticks too! I have a CAO American to smoke on the 4th of july!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good my friend!


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

shakinghorizons said:


> Very nice looking!!! Mind me asking what you paid?


I paid $46. There's a thread floating around that has a price tracker for cigarbid. That's how I picked my maxbid. The quickbuy was $80 I believe.

I can't wait for the CAO American. I have another box in the bottom there for a friend.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

that is a really nice looking finish!


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks great! While picking out my humidor I almost nabbed that one, but found a better deal on something else. Hope you got it for a good price!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

You have great taste! I have 2 of these. Gotten good use out of both of them. Right now they sit empty after moving over to a wineador, but are still center pieces in my living room wall unit. You got a great deal on it as well. I think I paid $100 for both of mine.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Nice price for a great looking box. I really like the finish on that thing.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

I must agree with the rest... That is a nice finish on that box! Awesome score and the price makes it that much better!


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome price and I'm jealous!


----------



## jcorna01 (Apr 26, 2013)

I really like the finish on that one. Nice buy!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 3, 2013)

I got the same humidor from my wife for Christmas.... love it so far. Just, hard to get it filled...and keep it filled!


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Really nice box, and some good sticks in there too


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

What are the dimensions for the plastic humidifier in this humi? I have one on the way and I am looking at buying a new HF replacement humidifier, but I cannot find any info online about its exact size. HF offers two different sizes. Thanks


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

SigMike said:


> What are the dimensions for the plastic humidifier in this humi? I have one on the way and I am looking at buying a new HF replacement humidifier, but I cannot find any info online about its exact size. HF offers two different sizes. Thanks


I am using this and it fits in the lid perfectly.

Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Humidity Beads


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

wctaylor89 said:


> I am using this and it fits in the lid perfectly.
> 
> Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Humidity Beads


Thanks Will! I will get one of these on order. Did you try the medium that came with the humi and then switch to HF?


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

SigMike said:


> Thanks Will! I will get one of these on order. Did you try the medium that came with the humi and then switch to HF?


I never used the device that came with the box. I used a large tube of HF at first but switched to the lid tray for more storage. I prefer the lid storage bc it is easier to tell when they need refilling.


----------



## tomharr51 (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a beauty! Enjoy.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

wctaylor89 said:


> I never used the device that came with the box. I used a large tube of HF at first but switched to the lid tray for more storage. I prefer the lid storage bc it is easier to tell when they need refilling.


I just ordered the HF lid humidifier replacement and a large HF Sheet to place in the bottom of the humi. I am not going to actively charge the sheet, but I hope it will capture some of the moisture that would escape out the bottom of the humi. I am going to see how this works with my sticks being placed directly on the sheet. Since it is passively collecting moisture, I assume it will be ok placing sticks on it. I guess I will just have to try this approach out. The sheets are not insanely priced so whay not use it?

What is your opinion on the humidor itself and how is the HF lid humidifier functioning for you? My humi comes in next week, so I am waiting in anticipation, but wanted to know your or anyone elses feedback on this humidor.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Good buy. Looks like your well on your way to filling it up.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great looking humidor!


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks good. But I bet by the end of the year you will be looking for wine chiller.............:mrgreen:


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Signal25 said:


> Looks good. But I bet by the end of the year you will be looking for wine chiller.............:mrgreen:


I'm hoping to make it to the end of the year.....


----------

